# I need recommendations for a single wire alternator.



## Freddy_Krugerrand (Aug 19, 2012)

1966 GTO. I'd like to upgrade to a one wire alternator. Could someone recommend one for me. It would be great if I could order it from Autozone or Oreilly. I know I've heard the CS130 is good but it's not showing up on their website.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Used these on my bracket racers. My local starter/alternator shop guy did the one wire mod to stock alternators I had. Never had a problem with one of 'em. 

Here's a few on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/WIRE-1-WIRE-ALTERNATOR-DELCO-SPEED/dp/B014HJICQS

Summit has 'em in lots of brands & price ranges, as does Jegs.

https://www.summitracing.com/search...nview=Horizontal&keyword=gm 1 wire alternator

https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/555/10120/10002/-1

https://www.ebay.com/p/ProForm-66434-100a-1-wire-Natural-Finish-Alternator/1336783429

Should also be available thru Advance, A-Zone & O'Reilly. But, with tax, prices will likely be higher.

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/proform-alternator-100-amp-66434/10289720-P

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...a8129daa2f35/proform-alternator/66434/4658893


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Freddy_Krugerrand said:


> 1966 GTO. I'd like to upgrade to a one wire alternator. Could someone recommend one for me. It would be great if I could order it from Autozone or Oreilly. I know I've heard the CS130 is good but it's not showing up on their website.


What do you need in the way of amp output? I looked at a few options and none fit my stock bracket, so make sure you can easily return if it doesn't fit. Also remember you'll need the plug on the external regulator so as to not throw the battery warning light on your dash.

IMHO, the one wire route don't provide any advantage over the two wire, rather it is the high amp output if you are running a lot of electronics (big stereo, etc.).


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FYI, I managed an alternator upgrade on my '69. The factory 65-amp just couldn't keep up with those twin electric fans pulling 30 amps each all by themselves, especially at night with the headlights on.

I didn't go with a one-wire, but I did switch from externally regulated to internally regulated, and the alternator fits on the original brackets in the original location. It looks almost stock. It's a 105-amp alternator, spec'ed for (as I recall - I really should make sure and write this down - lol) a mid 80's Pontiac Safari wagon. Everything works just like it's supposed to, including the warning light. In order to make everything work I had to buy a different pigtail connector for it and wire it into the engine harness at the same points where the original was, and I had to make a jumper connection on the original voltage regulator connector. At first I left the regulator mounted on the firewall "for looks" but I've since removed it because I wanted a slightly cleaner look.

I guess I really should put together a write-up on how I did it in case anyone else wants to duplicate the results. Let me know if there's interest?

Bear


----------

